

A quick coarse-grained classification of mobile news apps - Ra-contxt
http://blog.contxt.in/post/49175909407/machine-vs-human-powered-apps

======
Ra-contxt
Here is our take on mobile news consumption. I wanted to start a discussion
about the market, which is currently very active (specially after Summly and
Wavii acquisitions).

